# Chiodra Gimondi from Early '70's, Need knowledgable help identifying it



## mr_macgee (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a repainted frame with Chiorda Gimondi frame set in orange, 55cm CC square, 56cm ST-CT. Chainstay 420mm, rear axle width: 122mm. Fork & rear ends are Campy

Need help identifying this frame if it's truly a Salvarani pro team frame or something else and 2nd who made the frame? De Rosa, Bianchi....etc or is it one those avg. cheap Chiodra frames? Who made the lugs? I know the Chiorda racing team frames were never built by Chiorda and this frame looks very different to a factory made Chiorda.

The frame seems to be built with nice lug work much nicer than the ones sold in the US, a lot of the lug work has hearts on them and BB lug has three large holes drilled in the bottom of it. The Frame was repainted by M/B (?) in '98 with a very thick paint and the decals sadly appear to be on the outside but the seatstays have them engraved/raised with Chiorda. I'm trying also to figure out which year it came from as it has bottle bosses on the frame but nothing else except for the cable boss at the end of the chainstay. The bottle bosses could have been added during the repaint as I think water bosses came later in the late 70's along with other braze-on's. I think the frame saver paint inside and the unsteady white detail paint hides a bit of the quality.

I appreciate any info or insight on this frameset. Thanks the help


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's no De Rosa. The "hearts" you think you see in the lugs are nothing like the De Rosa ones and De Rosa used very different lugs. 
There were pics of a Chiorda built by Colnago on wooljersey a long time ago, I don't know if they are still there. IIRC it was built for Gimondi. It looks nothing like this either.
This is obviously a Chiorda factory built team frame, after all, the domestiques didn't get anything special to ride. They pop up on Ebay often enough. I'm baffled as to what you see in it that is so remarkable. In the early seventies there were dozens-maybe hundreds-of small builders and bike shops producing similar bikes.


----------



## mr_macgee (Feb 16, 2011)

Just trying to get the story straight either way and yes there were hundreds of frame builders in Italy alone, just thought someone would recognize it or were actually knowledgeable and not guessing. It's obvious it's not De Rosa hearts but frame makers used different cutouts and lugs when making frames for other makers.

I have a room of some nice road & track bikes (Colnago Mexico, Merckx, MKM, Gios and some custom american frames as well built some frames myself) and this feels just as nice as some of them and lighter so I was just curious. Oh' well


----------

